# Crest Revolution Lighting Issues



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello all,
I am trying to hookup my front and rear headlights to the Revo receiver but not having any luck. I get headlight 2 to switch on and off with the throttle direction but headlight 1 is on constantly. For now I have regular bulbs hooked direct to the revo (no internal loco boards). Any ideas.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If headlight 1 is on all the time, something may be wonky with the board. Both headlights are usually off when the throttle is set to 0. (Personal gripe with the system, and why I wire my headlights to the function buttons instead.) You may try the "headlight" menu under the assign functions menu. Play with the normal/reverse settings, as well as the "on/off" settings. (I'm of course presuming you haven't done that already.) When you do, does headlight 2 change its behavior at all? Does it stay on all the time and headlight 1 go on and off?

Later,

K


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Kevin,
I tried all those suggestions and no luck so I swapped out the receiver with a new one and it solved the problem. Must be a wonky board. 
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The lighting outputs are not very robust and can be destroyed by overcurrent pretty easily, unfortunately.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep it and use it for a loco where you want the the headlight on all the time. (Any older steam loco with an oil/kerosene light; though technically they were not lit during the day.)

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis, do you know what the warranty is on Crest?

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A head light always on would be good for a rail truck.


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Dennis, do you know what the warranty is on Crest?
> 
> Greg


Not sure Greg, but it is one of the old non-sound receivers. I will keep it for a loco that has no backup light.

Dennnis


----------

